# Exhaust suggestions for my 04



## ASmittie (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been interested in swapping the exhaust for some time, and only recently have I begun to have the funds to start working on my car... that being said, I'm looking specifically for a borla, I like the way they sound, especially on the ls1/ls2... I will also very soon be replacing the cam with something from TSP, most likely the MS-4 (not sure about the PTV clearance though)... getting off track. My concern with the borla is that the style I saw on Gravana some time ago, the dual split-tip rear exit, is no longer around... Is that still offered by borla for my year and not only the single split-tip exit on the left side?? if not then what would be a suitable replacement? I don't want the raspy scream of a SLP LM-2.... 


Also I had read a thread about chopping the cats off and replacing them with just straight tubing from a local store... the only problem with that is I live in California, and that is definitely not legit to do...


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well don't cut the cats if you live in Cali or anywhere that has emission tests.

A friend of mine had an 04 and he just cut his mufflers off and it sounded like a beast! Maybe give that a shot before spending a lot of money.

He did say that it was pretty loud on the HW though.....


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Just traded my o4. Had cats and no mufflers. thing was too loud. sound was out of control. Sounded like garbage to me. I bought OBX cat back but never got to install. Sitting in my storage unit and i need to sell.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Get a Borla. that sound is less Ferrari like than the Spintech, Corsa sport or the LM2. I do however like the Ferrari sound of the cors sport on high RPM:s. It is pretty quite when cruising around


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Install Spintech,you can thank me later.lol


----------



## jtgibson21 (Mar 29, 2011)

if you are looking for a nice deep sound, slap some cooks LT headers on it with high flow cats.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Find an 05/06 rear and get the banshee inserts and do a split exit. It looks so nice. Then all you would need is 05/06 mids to bolt an 05/06 catback and have an exhaust shop put in a few exhaust hangers.

If you don't want raspy, keep it catted.

I personally liked my JBA. It had an amazing idle and cruise RPM but it could of sounded a little better at WOT and from what everyone told me it was crazy loud for a catback.


----------



## 04goat350 (Oct 9, 2010)

i have a stainless works 64-65 style exhuast which has 500 miles on it I put it on my car at the end of last year right before I put the car away for the winter and a DMS rear bumper for sale if you are interested in these priced to move you wont find a stainless works system cheaper. the bumpers in great shape I just want to do something different with the car. let me know i mean the price i got is a good price on these. I am selling the both together because the exhaust was made for this bumper when DMS was in business this was the original design before the sidepipes.

The exhaust cost me over 1000 and i am letting both the exhaust and the bumper go for 1000+shipping(both can fit in the same box) the bumper alones worth 500 and the exhaust is well worth 700-750


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a exhaust suggestion but it sounds like you want to buy a cam off how big the lift & duration numbers are without understanding what it's going to do or what you'd need to support it. I'd talk with someone (not an internet swinger) that knows cams, your setup and intended uses like Ed Curtis. That thing would drive like crap on the street, need springs replaced all the time and without every other engine mod available probably be passed at the track by a guy with a smaller and more matched cam.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I would purchase the Bassani catback exhaust it sounds great with a nice deep rumble and it actually has tone to it than just being raspy and loud like the SLP Loudmouth 1 and 2 catback exhausts.Also I know the quality and fitment of the Bassani catback exhaust is top notch.


----------

